# need some critque on a couple of fish. learning what to looke for



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

View attachment 586962


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

*critque please*

View attachment 586986
View attachment 586978
View attachment 586970


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

he has no ventrals. not sure why. does anyone have any answers to this


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

The lack of ventrals is typically a result of overfeeding microworms.

As for your fish .. We need some side-view flaring pictures to properly critique them. These fish are not posed properly. But, I can tell you right now that these fish are not show or breeding quality - I am sure they would make lovely pets, but they are combtails and very "messy" form wise.

You want a caudal that makes a nice capital D shape. You want the rays to be as straight as possible - a gentle curve is typical, but curly rays are a no-no. For CT, you want a deep ray reduction .. I think 50% is the target for males, and 33% for females but don't quote me on that. You want even web reduction.

If you're working on half-suns, there is no category for that and they'd have to be shown in Variations, but everything I stated above applies there as well, except for the amount of web reduction.


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

ty


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

No problem.


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

i Had no idea about the micro worms. this was my first hatch ever and well flying by the seat of my pants i have some nice colors but alot of messy body forms like you said. buying some quality frish from indonesia to see if i can get nicer looking babies


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

Microworms are a good first food, but you want to transition your fry off them at about 2 weeks from hatching, or risk lost ventrals.


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

ok thanks. so should i use bbs or vinegar eels ?


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

do you think some of the form issues in my babies are from feeding micro worms most of their fry life?


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

No...the microworms shouldn't have affected their form. This is more likely to be a result of genetics. 

Vinegar eels are good for the first week or two only - they are too small to use as a food source for all that long. My personal recommendation is to use a mix of BBS and Golden Pearls at around 2 weeks, alternate them. Be careful not to overfeed BBS or you'll likely see a lot of swim bladder issues.


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

what are golden pearls


----------



## hrutan (Jun 25, 2014)

A type of fish food. This is not a discussion for the "Show Bettas" thread - you should take some time and do a bit of reading over in the breeding section. That'll answer a lot of your questions.


----------



## mustagtess (May 1, 2015)

never mind i looked it up


----------

